# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  What is the most socially confident thing you have done lately?

## ThatOneQuietGuy

Yesterday I was looking to apply for loss prevention jobs at retail stores. So I called target and asked to speak to the loss prevention supervisor.
The lady on the phone told me he was in a meeting and I should get a call back in about an hour. 6 hours later, I get no call. So I called once again and asked to speak to him again, but I got the same response from the first time I called "He is in a meeting right now and we will call you back later".

So I told her "Look, I know he isn't in a meeting because I got the same bs the last time I called. Can you please put me on the phone with your LP supervisor?" 
She then said "hold on a minute" and then she hung up lol.

I find that my SA goes away when I am angry or irritated with someone.

Let's hear your stories...

----------


## Coffee

> So I told her "Look, I know he isn't in a meeting because I got the same bs the last time I called. Can you please put me on the phone with your LP supervisor?" 
> She then said "hold on a minute" and then she hung up lol.



Haha! That's awesome. I haven't done a lot lately to be honest so I def need to make some kind of plan. Maybe I need to find someone to get angry at.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I went to a new family doctor today since my psych just recently transferred my files over there. First time meeting them and I think it went well, since it appears that they actually read through my files so I didn't have to awkwardly explain anything.

----------


## Sagan

Same here with the anger thing. When I'm angry I say more than I would have said all week and very serious stuff.  The most confident thing I have done recently would have been helping a little old woman get her groceries onto the bus. I was just sitting there and no body was getting up to help, so I did. I was hoping someone would, so I didn't have to. But I would feel like crap for the next couple of days if I didn't help.

----------


## WineKitty

Tomorrow I am going to the movies with some people from work.

----------


## Parthenia

On Monday I'm going to learn how to line dance. There will lots of people there, and I'm so nervous. I've been doing some practicing in the living room today.

----------


## brighter

^
That's a really brave thing to do. Have fun!

Me? I sold a ticket over Craigslist.

I've also been getting takeout with a co-worker lately. And I accompanied another to the store the other day. Stuff like that freaks me out, but I'm glad I'm going ahead and doing it anyway.

----------


## Member11

On Thursday, I meet up with two people, I played pool with one then later played L4D at a gaming cafe with the another. Fun times.

----------


## Matty

I cycled from Canada to Mexico.. Solo. Met a lot of amazing people. Even started conversations and carried them with a range of people and personalities. Even walked straight up and talked to a group of 3 girls. Pretty average but i did it.

----------


## WineKitty

> Tomorrow I am going to the movies with some people from work.



I take it back. I am not going.  I found a chance to get out of it and I took it.  I totally suck.  ::(:

----------


## Coffee

> I take it back. I am not going.  I found a chance to get out of it and I took it.  I totally suck.



 ::(:  try not to beat yourself up about this. Stuff happens. What happened between then and now to make you change your mind about going?

----------


## Koalafan

Actually had a really good talk with a friend yesterday and I wasnt a total awkward mess!

----------


## jsgt

At a work meeting, I sat down at a table that two people were already sitting at. After 10 or so seconds of silence, I eased the tension(may be my own tension  :: ) by introducing myself with a handshake to both of them. They were both welcoming and it felt good to be so bold...since I usually avoid situations like that.

----------


## Yellow

I went out for breakfast with a friend and we had a very nice conversation. I also have no problem ordering for myself.  :Celebrate:

----------


## Cam

Ran into an old friend-ish from high school at college, had an okay conversation by my standards.

----------


## SmileyFace

Simply started conversations with people in my classes  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I asked a guy if I could borrow his history book and I helped a girl in math class.

----------


## Chieve

this is probably almost a month ago now...but i managed to say hi to someone in my class and talk to them as i walked to the car

the next would be...probably nothing...i usually puss out of stuff lol

----------


## L

Getting my hair cut today - hate small talk

----------


## CityofAngels

This high ranking guy in my MMO killed a lowbie friend and I knew I couldn't kill him so I killed one of his lowbie friends instead.

----------


## brighter

I was shopping for fancy beer glasses for my dad. The sales clerk was super rude and acted like I shouldn't be there. I told her, in a remarkably non-confrontational way, that I didn't like the way she was treating me. She apologized, and I left. I don't always think it's worth arguing with people about dumb stuff like that, but today I just wasn't in the mood so I said something.

----------


## L

I asked one of the girls at work to change something simple in how she was treating someone - this person has made me cry before but I was polite in the way  I asked and she responded well

----------


## Prodigy

Made a phone call.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## InfiniteBlaze

I asked question in class

----------


## Sparrow

I just realized...I have spoken to two different neighbors in the last 24 hours for the first time, and I haven't obsessed over it like I usually do.

----------


## MrQuiet76

The other night I was at my old grad school in the city visiting some friends and I was completely open and social the whole time. I was talking to so many old acquaintances randomly that my throat was getting raw. I also talked to quite a few strangers too. I was thinking the whole time that if anybody saw how I was socializing, they never would think that I had SA. It's a good feeling. I think I've gotten myself to the point where I can handle basic socializing pretty well. Now I just to tackle some of my more specific anxieties.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Lately? Not much. Guess I need to push myself.  ::\:

----------


## Arcadia

Spoke up a lot during a work meeting.

----------


## WintersTale

Went to a bunch of concerts before Thanksgiving, and at one actually approached the couple next to me and had a conversation.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Forced myself to make a phone call.

----------

